# GRS-AOY champions, Final Four bracket champions,$3000 bonus champions awarded



## sb (Jul 16, 2004)

A record breaking GRS series came to a close with Sept 8th championships.

Capt. Blaine Friermood and Derek Ryza pulled off a 17.13lb stringer to net them a host of cash prizes and awards. Their haul included winning the main division prize money at $2600 vs the other 49 teams in the event, winning group 1 -$1000 of the $3000 bonus bracket, winning the $1260 calcutta, and the most coveted title Anglers of the Year which included $1000, $1250 in 2013 free entry fees, $1000 custom CMC poling platform.

Final four bracket consisted of a $4560 payout awarded to the 4 champions--West-Shipley/Williamson-$1825, South-Reeves/Beagle-$1370, North-Barlow/Barlow-$910, Soule/Popavich-$455.

$3000 bonus money winners:Group 1-Ryza/Friermood-$1000, group 2-Montemayor/Grugan-$1000, group 3-J.Johnson=$1000

Angler of the Year top 4 finishers- 1. Ryza/Friermood-63.17, 2.Vann/Prince-62.66, 3. Barlow/Barlow-61.54, 4.Shipley/Williamson-60.87

Main Division Top 10-
1. Ryza/Friermood-17.13
2. Shipley/Williamson-16.46
3. J. Johnson-15.8
4. Charlesworth/Russo- 15.43
5. Vann/Prince-15.29
6. Reeves/Beagle-15.26
7. Frederich/Broussard-14.8
8. Barlow/Barlow-14.59
9. Rathkamp/Rathkamp-14.56
10.Turner/Colvin-14.27

Special thanks to all of the 2013 sponsors, all participants, and the GRS staff.
Hope to see you in April 2013 when the GRS and Grassroots will start again.

Be sure to check www.specktourney.com for for all results and pictures.


----------



## sb (Jul 16, 2004)

*pics*

more pic


----------



## sb (Jul 16, 2004)

*extra pics*

pics


----------

